# Verschenke PC-Games 1998-2003 + spätere Einzelausgaben



## schpidi (19. Januar 2011)

*Verschenke PC-Games 1998-2003 + spätere Einzelausgaben*

Hallo zusammen,

beim Entrümpeln meiner Wohnung bin ich auf einen Karton mit alten Ausgaben der PC-Games gestoßen.
Es handelt sich um die Ausgaben der Jahre 1998-2003, teilweise noch mit CDs, teilweise ohne.
Die müssen jetzt leider aus Platzgründen weg.

Falls es also einen Sammler oder Nostalgiker unter Euch gibt, geb ich die gerne komplett ab.
Ich bin oft in Bayern und BaWü unterwegs und könnte Sie ggf auch "ausliefern".

Wer Interesse hat, kontaktiert mich bitte per PN.

Grüße


----------



## mkay87 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Verschenke PC-Games 1998-2003 + spätere Einzelausgaben*

Sind das ganze Jahrgänge? Wenn ja was würde der Versand kosten?


----------



## schpidi (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Verschenke PC-Games 1998-2003 + spätere Einzelausgaben*

soweit ich letztes Mal gesehen habe, waren die Jahrgänge komplett.
Versand wohin? Kosten für Post/Spedition klär ich dann noch ab.


----------



## mkay87 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Verschenke PC-Games 1998-2003 + spätere Einzelausgaben*

innerhalb Deutschlands


----------

